# Photos from new orleans from someone who lives there.



## fish_doc

Go through these photos and read the captions. You will soon realize how the media hypes things up. At one point he even says the one reporter didn't know what the hell was going on. She made up 75% of what she was saying and exaggerated about 95% of everything that she did know. Also the photos and his timeline show the national guard there before the levies even broke. There may not have been enough for the final results but the news was saying they didn't start showing up until 5 days after the storm. Remember media hype brings viewers and viewers bring higher money for advertisers. These photos will make you rethink everything you saw on tv. Granted these photos are not from the worst hit area but they do allow you to see the lies of the media.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Uc=14ewb3ap.b147fdut&Uy=nyvoby&Ux=1

PS- I got this link from cnn. They were using it to get pictures of the winn-dixie store.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Wow... it's really a nice city. Too bad for that disaster.


----------



## Lydia

The media is full of it. That is just another thing that proves it.


----------



## mlefev

Actually these photos aren't that inconsistent from what I've been seeing on Fox News. Although they could have taken more pictures, the devistation is obvious. From a personal perspective, this man can paint a much more complete story than reporters, and take more poingiant photos, but this didn't shed that much more light on the incident (for lack of a better word) than what I have seen on TV. I feel badly for everyone struck by Katrina, and would help a lot more than my pathetic little $20 donation if I could. But I have to say, state officials new this monster was coming...and what did they do? Oh, sit and wait...great plan guys.


----------



## Fish Friend

those pics were really shoking !!! the are good though !


----------



## mrmoby

Baby_Baby said:


> well I can't view the pics cuz of my security thing on my comp syas its "not appropriate" so um ya...


Well thank you for that enlightening contribution.......


Those photos are something else. It did seem at the end he was more frightened of the mobs of people than the flood waters. He was lucky he was able to find himself a relativelty quick exit!


----------



## shev

Just turn off your parental settings.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

If you wanna know the truth, it was WAY WORSE then what the news would say, like a gang of people getting in a hotel of sme type, hitting the bar and takeing all the Boose, trying to get the momeys then going bathroom everyplace and smearing poo all over the walls, didn;t bother and food or water, same was in allot of the stores, people taking the beer n boose and not food n water, why didn;t they show the dead animals n people laying everyplace, only seen a few of the decesed around,
talk to some people that are close nuff to there to know and they will tell you,
it;s nothing like what seen or heard and we couldn;t even imaging what was really happening.
that is what they get for spending the moeny they had foolishly and trusting little cement walls to keep them safe, how long did they thinks them little walls was going to hold back all that water?


----------



## garfieldnfish

And what makes it worse is that they want to rebuild. What a bunch of fools.


----------



## shev

even if they rebuild it and people move back in, the companies that supplied their pay checks may not.


----------



## Meeocky

I'm from southern Louisiana, but I was VERY fortunate though the storm. I stayed home through the whole thing. There was no damage or flooding in my area what-so-ever. Just a few branches down. Actually, I was outside filming the trees in the rain & wind during the storm. If the storm would've been 30 more miles to the west, we would've been fcued. Pardon my French.
My girlfriend is a Head Start teacher. She teaches 2-3 year olds basic motoring skills and everything. She now has to go to the shelters and teach the kids in the shelters. She rotates between 2 shelters and she says they're completely opposite. The difference is like night and day. One shelter, it was packed and nasty. Nothing organized. And the other one is VERY neat and well organized. There are National Guards around keeping everyone calm. There is even storytme for the little kids everyday. Very Nice. I'm nervous about her going to the other shelter though.


----------



## fish_doc

Yea, its to bad you try and help people and end up being worried for yourself or others for trying to help.


----------



## Meeocky

fish_doc said:


> Yea, its to bad you try and help people and end up being worried for yourself or others for trying to help.


yeah. She said everyone stares at her the whole time she's there. She's really afraid because these people have nothing and nothing to lose. You never know what some of these people wouldl do to you for money. I try to cheer her up by telling her she has been given this great opportunity to teach these toddlers things they never had. the things she's going to teach them will stick with these kids forever. I say these things to make her more confident, but in my mind I'm worried for her also.


----------



## fish_doc

I had a friend who gave up teaching to do steelwork on the beams of new skyscrapers in chicago. He said the steelwork was safer than working with the high school kids.


----------

